# Insurance company?



## Oski (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi all I wondered the best insurance company to try,

One that would understand all modifications,

thanks


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Competition car insurance


----------



## Oski (Mar 8, 2014)

FLYNN said:


> Competition car insurance


Thanks I will try them, Adrian Flux have given me a ok quote on a modified example, Zenith who I am with now would not touch it for some reason?


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Try SKY insurance also. They will insist on a tracker though.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

If it a new GTR, they wont be able to cover it.

None of the companies they broker for don't insure cars over 50k


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

check the ins section? 
clicky


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

There are 'hundreds' of 35s currently insured in the UK - many of which are running with expensive upgrades, some of which increase performance.

I'm sure you will get some guidance from such owners soon.

Don't lose sight of the fact that brokers are just brokers, trying to earn a living from owners like you.


----------



## Keith Michaels (Apr 3, 2009)

Oski said:


> Hi all I wondered the best insurance company to try,
> 
> One that would understand all modifications,
> 
> thanks


Hi Oski, 

We specialise in performance and modified car insurance so we're perfectly placed to help you insure your car. 

If you wanted to PM me your contact details and more information about your car I could get one of our guys to give you a call regarding a quote. 

Thanks, 

Matt


----------

